# Ace & Sons Insulation



## Mags (Apr 10, 2002)

Was going to get a quote from them in a couple weeks mainly about adding some insulation in our attic...... 1600 sq. ft. brick ranch. Anyone used them or know anything about them? All comments welcome. They're supposed to have a very good rep over the years from what I've heard. I was thinking of batting, but they use some kind of cellulose for the attic. Any ideas on pricing? Thanks!


----------



## cakebaker (Sep 13, 2011)

Lowe's has a insulation calculator on their website. That will give you a decent idea on material costs.

https://www.lowes.com/cd_Blown+In+Insulation+Calculator_748453603_


----------



## storman (Mar 12, 2008)

Mags said:


> Was going to get a quote from them in a couple weeks mainly about adding some insulation in our attic...... 1600 sq. ft. brick ranch. Anyone used them or know anything about them? All comments welcome. They're supposed to have a very good rep over the years from what I've heard. I was thinking of batting, but they use some kind of cellulose for the attic. Any ideas on pricing? Thanks!


$1.10 per sqft for baffels and 10" of blown glass is what i was just quoted for a project im working on. Nu wool was $1.50

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MEL (Jul 17, 2005)

Mags said:


> Was going to get a quote from them in a couple weeks mainly about adding some insulation in our attic...... 1600 sq. ft. brick ranch. Anyone used them or know anything about them? All comments welcome. They're supposed to have a very good rep over the years from what I've heard. I was thinking of batting, but they use some kind of cellulose for the attic. Any ideas on pricing? Thanks!


I do my own insulating so I've never used them. However, I do know of them thru work, they have a good reputation.
Forget the batts.. blown cellulose in attics is the way to go.


----------



## vans (Jan 26, 2006)

More importantly make sure your attic is vented properly, then blow in all you want


----------



## Mags (Apr 10, 2002)

vans said:


> More importantly make sure your attic is vented properly, then blow in all you want


I hear ya! Got plenty of good soffit venting on approx. 2' overhangs and plenty of roof vents. Thanks!


----------



## Mags (Apr 10, 2002)

They came out today to inspect & measure, to get my attic up to a R-49 level. Impressed with what they explained to us. It'll run just over $2200, including over the 2-car garage, vent baffles, and everything else. Set to have them do the job next week. Wish I had done this over 20 yrs. ago.


----------

